# RTA best dual coil setup



## Loftusvapes (21/4/19)

need info on the best wire to use and technique on how to wrap them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/4/19)

Alien prebuilt coils are the best bud from the likes of coilology or get flavor chaser Clapton’s u won’t go wrong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/4/19)

I moved on from wrapping my own wire to purchasing pre built coils much better flavor n way easier than trying to make ur own Clapton’s or Aliens

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/4/19)

Coil company has some really good stuff aswell they juice and coils are great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loftusvapes (21/4/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Alien prebuilt coils are the best bud from the likes of coilology or get flavor chaser Clapton’s u won’t go wrong


Do you have a picture or a link of the coils so that I know what I am looking for ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (21/4/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> I moved on from wrapping my own wire to purchasing pre built coils much better flavor n way easier than trying to make ur own Clapton’s or Aliens


Once you have the hang of making claptons it is super easy. Aliens not so much.

It very much depends on the atomiser. I have a clapton in my Wasp now and it is not great for some reason. It accentuates the sweetness way too much. Aliens work well in the Wasp in terms of flavour but gets too hot so I have resorted to using normal round wire coils in it - works the best in this atomiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loftusvapes (21/4/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Once you have the hang of making claptons it is super easy. Aliens not so much.
> 
> It very much depends on the atomiser. I have a clapton in my Wasp now and it is not great for some reason. It accentuates the sweetness way too much. Aliens work well in the Wasp in terms of flavour but gets too hot so I have resorted to using normal round wire coils in it - works the best in this atomiser.


I have the Zeus X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loftusvapes (21/4/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Once you have the hang of making claptons it is super easy. Aliens not so much.
> 
> It very much depends on the atomiser. I have a clapton in my Wasp now and it is not great for some reason. It accentuates the sweetness way too much. Aliens work well in the Wasp in terms of flavour but gets too hot so I have resorted to using normal round wire coils in it - works the best in this atomiser.


I want to change my coils cause my Zeus X isn’t performing like it should at all the flavor is just not what it should be so I want to change it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/4/19)

Loftusvapes said:


> need info on the best wire to use and technique on how to wrap them



DNA prebuilt coils. Their Frailens or SSFCs are all you need for intense flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/4/19)

Loftusvapes said:


> I want to change my coils cause my Zeus X isn’t performing like it should at all the flavor is just not what it should be so I want to change it


I dont use rta's but my logic says you should rather sell it than having to spend huge amounts on the fanciest coils. You not the only one complaining about the X, in fact I think more complain than sing its praises. Sell it and buy the Gear or Wasp rta, they seem to have little complaints, or even older Zeus.
Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loftusvapes (21/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I dont use rta's but my logic says you should rather sell it than having to spend huge amounts on the fanciest coils. You not the only one complaining about the X, in fact I think more complain than sing its praises. Sell it and buy the Gear or Wasp rta, they seem to have little complaints, or even older Zeus.
> Just my 2c


I don’t have that much cash to splash plus my friend brought his Zeus X and the flavor is absolutely mind blowing and he’s using alien claptons so I might give that a go before I just sell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trevz88 (22/4/19)

Running dual fused Clapton in my Dead rabbit rta and single alien in kylin mini. These coils are great and price is good too






Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (22/4/19)

After experimenting with every coil on the market, I've found my preference to be nichrome 80 wire, that I wrap into a dual parallel setup. Flavor is off the charts, weather changing clouds, and doesnt draw a lot of battery..
Only downside: Juice basically evaporates with this setup..major guzzler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loftusvapes (22/4/19)

Seemo.wm said:


> After experimenting with every coil on the market, I've found my preference to be nichrome 80 wire, that I wrap into a dual parallel setup. Flavor is off the charts, weather changing clouds, and doesnt draw a lot of battery..
> Only downside: Juice basically evaporates with this setup..major guzzler


Do you have a picture of the setup cause I am currently using nichrome 80 wire and not getting the flavor I want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (28/4/19)

Trevz88 said:


> Running dual fused Clapton in my Dead rabbit rta and single alien in kylin mini. These coils are great and price is good too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that they are good but as far as consistently good flavour goes I am now mainly using plain round wire Nicrothal 80 coils. I think I paid R90 for 30 ft and making a coil is quicker than installing it in a tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

